# Is there ever a Sacramento Play date???



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Just wondering if there ever is a Sacramento Play date???


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

No that I am aware of...you should cordinate one, we would come!


----------



## maggxonn (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh, wow! I'd come. I'm from Sacramento.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

We would come too, Huey and I live in Sacramento!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I would come, too, even though I live in Nevada. I spend lots of time in Sac and N. CA going to dog shows. I'd love to bring my 3 furballs to a Sacramento play date. 

Best, Pattie

PS Katie, love your signature! Those two look very familiar to me LOL!!!


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

lol! ok.... i've never been to a play date, do they normally happen at a dog park.. or peoples houses?


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Any Suggestions????


----------



## Pamelabous (Jan 19, 2010)

Ooooh, Daisy and I would be there for sure!!! Hmmmm, not sure where playdates normally happen, but, I would say a park would be good. It would be GREAT if someone had a fenced yard...mine is not or I'd offer to host. It would be fun to let them be off leash to play, so a fenced in park or yard would be awesome!! What day of the week? I'm at home so any day works for me. Not sure about everyone else. What does everyone think? ~Pamela


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Sac Play date*

First, I live in Reno/spaks, NV. I would be very happy to host a playdate. It is a two hour trip. I make it all the time for shows and even some vet appts. and it has become second nature to me now. You all could carpool.:bump2:

I have recently retired, so I am available anytime I'm not at shows.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cristina76 said:


> lol! ok.... i've never been to a play date, do they normally happen at a dog park.. or peoples houses?


I've attended play dates in private homes and parks (not dog parks, though). The #1 thing (in my mind) to be concerned with, wherever it's held, is the safety of the dogs. The times we've been to parks for play dates, the play area has been completely and securely fenced off with portable fencing. The home play dates have been in backyards that were secure as well.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We host play dates twice a year in our back yard. While there is less room for people to spread out than in a park, I feel better knowing that the dogs cannot escape or get into anything that could harm them. 

We had one in a local park once and it was fun but we brought some 6 ft high fence panels to set up a large enclosure for the dogs. I know people do the same thing with ex-pens.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree the ideal location is a backyard. The next at a park and then enclosing an area with ex-pens to keep the dogs safe. I live in an apt so I don't have a backyard just a small patio but there is a large grassy area we could fence off outside here in the complex.


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

I just found this thread and wondered if any play dates ever happened? I live in El Dorado Hills and do have a fenced in yard so I'd be happy to have one here if there's still an interest. My Havs are a bit older than the ones in this thread, a 7yo female and an almost 10yo male but they still play and it'd fun to watch the young ones interact. I'm retired so am available during the week too.

Monica, Dooley & Roxie

The last post before mine in this thread was back in April so it seems nothing came of this back then.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay!!! I am 2 1/2 hrs NORTH of Sac, depending on the date, I would TOTALLY come to a playdate!!! We have been wanting one for a long time, but didn't realize there was so many Sac area Havs!! yippie!

we could have it at my place... if anyone was willing to drive this far! LOL

Hopefully something gets planned, Tillie and I would LOVE to get together with some havs, shehas never had a chance to play with her own breed!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> Yay!!! I am 2 1/2 hrs NORTH of Sac, depending on the date, I would TOTALLY come to a playdate!!! We have been wanting one for a long time, but didn't realize there was so many Sac area Havs!! yippie!
> 
> we could have it at my place... if anyone was willing to drive this far! LOL
> 
> Hopefully something gets planned, Tillie and I would LOVE to get together with some havs, shehas never had a chance to play with her own breed!!


Tillie's Mom (I don't know your name - sorry), It is SO MUCH FUN to watch them play with 'their own kind'. Makes a person's heart soar just to witness. When we have encountered a few on our walks in our area, I definitely know Augie recognizes his 'kind'. The ones in our area seem to be quite shy and not wanting to play, however. We have gone twice up to a big 'Hav-Fest' up north - a bit of a drive but so worth it to watch him have so much fun.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, Linda Tillie would LOVE to play with Augie... she isn't shy AT ALL, although funny thing is her breeder DID describe her as Shy when we went to meet her litter... LOL once she was on her own away from her brothers and sisters (and with TONS of socialization in the front carrier her first 3 weeks home she doesn't have a shy bone in her body!! 
btw my name is Tammy


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

I would love to go to a play date in eldorado hills.. that's only 20 min away.. I live in Diamond Springs.. and I'm sure my mom would bring her little girl there too. Let me know if there is going to be a date set..


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

Depending on the date I would attend. I am about 2 hours south of Sacramento. -Cheryl-


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

is there anyone IN the Sac area that has a nice fenced in backyard for the pups that would be willing to open thier house for the play date??
I am 2 1/2 North of Sac otherwise we could totally have it here! 
Maybe late March/Early April??


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, I'm in the Sacramento area (El Dorado Hills) and have already posted that I could have it here (in my fenced yard) but not many have responded. Rain is coming soon so it might be best to wait until March unless anyone is really close (Christina?). If anyone would rather PM me, I'll keep track of who's interested.

Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay! Mid-late March should work for me!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd come if it were on a Saturday. I'm about an hour and 45 minutes from El Dorado Hills.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Monica .. I'm totally interested. I sent you a message to your email. And I think my mom and her little girl will come too.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I sent you a message also Monica!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds like you're going to have a great group get-together!

Tammy - if you would put your name in your signature that would be good - otherwise I will never remember it!  Thanks.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha, I'll give it a try Kathie! my profile seem so to be frozen or something, I have tried countless times to change my little picture in the corner and it NEVER will take it... I'll try to add a signature...


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Lola and Oliver want to play too! 
Monica graciously had us over for a play date on a rainy day, which my dogs loved. I do think my little ones will be much better suited for an outdoor play date. As Lola was redecorating anything at mouth level such as hand painted wooden decorations and pulling berrries off a silk plant! Oliver was most interested in the poor cat! 
Monica if you'll have us back, were in!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yay!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha, I'll give it a try Kathie! my profile seem so to be frozen or something, I have tried countless times to change my little picture in the corner and it NEVER will take it... I'll try to add a signature...


In user CP go to "options and settings" and then "edit my signature". I hope that will work for you!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks!
I did that, but for some reason it will NOT post a pic no matter how many times I upload it... can't change my avatar pic nor add a pic to my signature... sigh...


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Let me know when and where and if we are available I would love to come hang out!


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

Your post was funny Andria, your pups were no trouble at all, just normal curiosity. As were mine when they couldn't take their eyes off your bird for a minute at your house!

Anyway, what I thought I would do is just have a few of you over first that live the closest (I already PM'd you) to see how it goes with all the dogs, especially mine. We used to have playdates all the time with at least 6+ dogs but since we moved here from Santa Rosa 2-1/2 years ago,we've only had one or two visiting dogs at a time. If that works out, we can plan another one mid March, early April when the weather is more predictable so people further away can plan on coming too.

I'll let you all know how it goes ... Monica
:bump:


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

I just got in from our first trip to the Folsom Dog Park. It was a success, Lola and Oliver loved it! It was very secure, with a double gate entrance to prevent escapes. Small dogs have their own side with plenty of space to run. 
FIDO FIELD (at Cummings Family Park) 1775 Creekside Dr. Folsom, CA.
This might be an easy location for a large group to meet up. Any opinions?


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

I am in Lodi Drake and Izzy have been to dog parks and do fine, I haven't taken Vana yet, the weather has been too wet- we still have to master walking to the mailbox and back w/3 on a leash;/ sounds fun though- would my schnauzers be welcome - a dog park instead of a backyard would allow for more dogs. Since most of you suffer from mhs or atleast mds d-dog, in my case


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Lincoln also has an awesome dark park- w/a nice seperate area for the small dogs. I have been there a few times. Just another option!


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Andria I go to the dog park on Creekside Dr often when the weather is good... You should let me know next time you go (on the weekends) and I can bring my Boy's to play..


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Jenny, definitely you could bring your Schnauzers. You sound ambitious, I was a little nervous about managing my two at the park but the little angels were on good behavior, and so were the other visitors so it was pleasant.
Katie, great to hear about the park in Lincoln. It's good to know what the options are. 
Cristina, I wonder if you live in my town? I will PM you and see if we can play one of these weekends. 
If anyone else has ideas for a location, let us know.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

I live near Placerville... abt 15 min from Folsom.


----------

